

Show HN: I created a Padmapper clone to promote my startup - kissrdotco
http://maps.kissr.com/

======
egillie
I don't see anything. Did CL shut you down too?

~~~
egillie
Scratch that, it looks like you're doing it client side but the SOP isn't
letting requests through

